# 1987 Audi 5000 sunroof



## edncarla (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone know how to manually open an Audi 5000 (1987) sunroof. The manual we have shows how to close it, but not how to open it. Any suggestions (other than buying the $160 Bentley repair manual)?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

There should be a way to manually close it. I'd do the opposite.
But I would fix the problem, otherwise, manually opening the roof frequently might cause other problems.


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

In case you still haven't found a fix....

Open the sunroof motor cover and you'll see a spot where you can open and close manually with an allen wrench. My 86 4000Q even had the appropriate allen wrench in there.

Go to a Junkyard and rip off a sunroof motor from another 5000, piecocake to fix and a common failing part on 4k 5k's


----------

